# calf down....Help.



## ARose4Heaven (Aug 12, 2009)

Calf is laying down. breathing heavy, foaming at mouth, refuses to suck, gave B12 shot, and penicillin.   calf more active but not sucking.


----------



## jhm47 (Aug 12, 2009)

Sounds like pneumonia.  Find someone at a feedlot, or find a veterinarian.  Get a shot of Draxxin.  It is a vitual "miracle drug" for pneumonia.  Draxxin is very expensive, but I have never lost a calf after using it.  Do it immediately, the longer you wait, the longer the recovery time.  You might be wise to take the calf to the vet, where he can IV it to keep it's electrolytes in balance, and give it the correct dosage of Draxxin.  Good luck!


----------



## ARose4Heaven (Aug 12, 2009)

Lost the calf.  Didn't give me time to get to town for meds.  ***** Not sure if Labrador helped him go.  He found a way into pen when I was out.

Should I treat rest of calves for pnemonia?


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Aug 12, 2009)

Are your other calves showing signs as well?  Especially early signs i.e. snotty nose, decreased intake, laying down when they shouldn't be, etc.?

If yes to any of these questions then I'd say it's a chance worth taking.

edit: sorry for your loss.


----------



## Imissmygirls (Aug 12, 2009)

IMHO, the one thing folks don't realize when they get new calves, is that they are truly babies and need to be watched as carefully as human babies for any signs of illness. You have to catch the earliest signs of a problem because they don't speak-- you have to " know your cows.
"  Just because they are bouncing around, doesn't mean they are OK.. Think of how many times a child is ill and still bouncing off the walls. You need to know normal eyes, breathing, poo poo, etc.


----------

